# Shkenca > Shkenca dhe jeta >  Syri i Tretë

## Zombi

Shpesh herë gjej veten të përhumbur, dikush më flet unë nuk e dëgjoj, dikush më kalon përpara syve, unë nuk e shoh. Kjo besoj ju ndodh të gjithëve në raste të caktuara. Prandaj, mund edhe të themi që ne nuk dëgjojmë me veshë, ne nuk shikojmë me sy-këto organe funksionojnë vetëm si ndihmës. Truri mbetet mbret i trupit tonë. Aq i komplikuar e aq misterioz. 

Këtu dua të ndërlidhem me të ashtuquajturin *Syri i Tretë* apo Syri i Brendshëm, një koncept mistik dhe esoterik i cili i referohet _Chakras_ të traditave shpirtërore lindore dhe perëndimore. Flitet se Syri i tretë është një portë e cila të drejton në brendësinë e sferave të brendshme dhe vetëdijes më të lartë. Në Epokën e Re shpirtërore, Syri i Tretë simbolizon një gjendje të ndritjes ose të ndjelljes së imazheve mendore të cilat kanë rëndësi të thellë shpirtërore personale dhe psikologjike. Syri i tretë zakonisht  lidhet me vizionet, mprehtësinë, njohjet paraprake dhe përvojat jashtë-trupit. Njerëzit të cilët kanë të zhvilluar kapacitetin për të përdorur Syrin e tretë, zakonisht janë të njohur si _parashikues_. 

Traditat mistike dhe shkollat esoterike e llogarisnin si një urë lidhëse në mes botës fizike dhe asaj shpirtërore. Dhe konsiderohej si burimi më i lartë dhe më i fuqishëm i energjive etherale të trupit të njeriut, e cila ka rëndësinë e saj të veçantë për inicimin e fuqive mbinatyrore si dhe për zhvilimin e talentit. 

Pra trupi i njeriut ka një sy tjetër i cili në fakt është gjëndra pineale, e cila mendohet se ka fuqi mistike, që shumica e konsiderojnë si Syri i  Tretë shpirtëror, apo Vizioni i Brendshem. 

Gjëndra pineale është gjëndra me tajim të brendshëm (endocrine) e fundit që është zbuluar. Vendosja e saj në thellësi të trurit dëshmon rëndësinë e saj dhe e bën atë një gjëndër misterioze,, me mite, paragjykime, madje edhe teoritë metafizike i afrohen funksioneve të tij perceptuese. 

Gjëndra pineale lidhet me chakran e gjashtë ( e ashtuquajtur Ajra ose chakra e Syrit të tretë në yoga) . Besohet se është një organ i fjetur i cili mund të zgjohet për të aktivizuar komunikimin telepatik. 

Nga ana fizike e trupit Syri i Tretë shikon objektet të përmbysura (kokëposhtë). I dërgon trurit imazhet që observojmë duke ja interpretuar dhe duke i kthyer imazhet  në formën e rregullt. 

Gjendet në qendrën gjeometrike të trurit, e cila ngjan me vendosjen e Piramidave në qendrën e planetit. (!)

Gjëndra pineale ka madhësinë e një kokër bizeleje, dhe gjendet në qendrën e trurit në një shpellë të vogël pas dhe mbi gjëndrën pituitary e cila shtrihet pak prapa rrënjëve të hundës. Është e vendosur direkt pas syve e lidhur me barkushen e tretë. 

Kjo gjëndër aktivizohet nga Drita dhe kontrollon bioritmet e ndryshme të trupit. Punon në harmoni me gjëndrën hypothalamus e cila kontrollon etjen, urinë, dëshirat seksuale si dhe orën biologjike e cila përcakton procesin e plakjes. 

*Për më tepër* 



 Egzistojnë edhe metoda/teknika të ndryshme të cilat na mësojnë se si të përdorim këtë dhunti të heshtur. Pse jo!? Dhe te diskutojmë e të ndajmë përvojat tona.

----------

Eloh ! (11-01-2021)

----------


## morrison

Shume interesante.... 

tani na shpjego sic shpjegove gjendren pineale cfare jane:

koncept esoterik = ???
Chakra = ???
shkollat esoterike = ???

----------


## Darius

Syri i trete, ose syri i brendshem ose inner eye... 

Njohuri shume e lashte dhe e fjetur per njerezimit. Shume pak e di qe e kemi te gjithe por nuk dime ta aktivizojme. 

*Gjate meditimit te thelle, syri i vetem ose ai shpirteror behet i dukshem ne pjesen qendrore te ballit. Ky sy i gjithedijshem ne shume shkrime te ndryshme quhet si syri i trete...syri i Shiva-s, syri i intuites etj* [Paramahansa Yogananda, ne Ha 154]...

Teme e goditur Z. My props...

----------


## morrison

Nejse dhe une kam lexuar per kete ne nje reviste dhe eshte me te vertet interesante.....

----------


## Darius

> Shume interesante.... 
> 
> tani na shpjego sic shpjegove gjendren pineale cfare jane:
> 
> koncept esoterik = ???
> Chakra = ???
> shkollat esoterike = ???


Morrison koncepti esoterik si dhe shkolla esoterike ne vetvehte lidhen me kuptimin e te fshehtes qe mund te nderthuret dhe me personalen ose gjendjen e brendeshme. Kjo lidhet shume ngushte me ekzistencen e syrit te trete. Mund te zgjerohet si koncept dhe ne fusha te tjera por ne aspektin metafizik merr kuptim shume te rendesishem dhe smund te thuash njeren pa permendur esoteriken.

Ndersa chakrat (qe i ke te shpjeguara dhe tek Lufta e Dulces) eshte fjala ne sanskritisht qe do te thote rrote. Ideja e chakres nuk eshte aspak e re dhe shkon shume mbrapa ne kohe ne agimin e njerezimit. Megjithate eshte mbajtur sekret dhe i eshte treguar vetem atyre te cilet ndiheshin te gatshem per te mesuar misteret e jetes dhe te vetes se tyre. Sot ne epoken e informacionit qe jetojme fjala chakra eshte dicka e zakonshme por perseri te pakte jane ata qe e dine kuptimin tamam. Duke e shkeputur nga kuptimi i saj ne sanskritisht dhe gjykuar si nje metafore *chakra eshte nje pike ne trupin e njeriut/sistem energjie nepermjet te ciles rrjedh fuqia dhe forca jetesore. Ka me mijera pika te tilla ne te gjithe trupin njerezor po vetem shtate apo tete prej tyre kane qene kryesoret ne te cilat jane perqendruar studiuesit e okultizmit*. 


Une personalisht do merrem vetem me shtate prej tyre (me te rendesishmet)


1- *Chakra Rrenjesore*

2- *Chakra e Shpretkes (rituale)*

3- *Chakra Solar Plexus*

4- *Chakra e Zemres*

5- *Chakra e Grykes*

6- *Syri i Trete*

7- *Chakra e Kurores*


Sejcila prej tyre personifikon dicka te caktuar si dhe ka ngjyren specifike.

1- Chakra e pare qe quhet Chakra Rrenjesore ose e Rrenjes ndodhet midis anusit dhe gjenitaleve dhe lidhet nepermjet kockes (gje qe besoj te gjithe e kane ndjere ne trupin e tyre ne ate vend). Ajo hapet nga larte poshte. Kjo chakra lidhet me instiktin e Mbijeteses, Sigurine dhe te qenit Realist ose me kembe ne toke sic i themi ne gjuhe me popullore. Karakterizohet nga ngjyra e kuqe 

2- Chakra e dyte qe quhet Chakra e Shpretkes ose Chakra Rituale ndodhet mbi shpretke, ka nje ngjyre si te diellit dhe hapet nga brenda jashte ne mesin e saj. Librat sanskrit e zevendesojne chakran e dyte rituale me ate te shpretkes duke e vendosur ne kerthize ne vend te shprektes. Mbase kjo per shkak se shpretka paraqet rrezik ne trupin e njeriut nese nderhyhet ne te dhe eshte me e udhes qe te vendoset diku ku nuk perben rrezik. Personifikon Seksualitetin, Intimitetin dhe Emocionin. Ngjyra qe e karakterizon eshte portokallia.

3- Chakra e trete, ajo e quajtur Chakra Solar Plexus ndodhet rreth dy gishta me siper se kerthiza dhe lidhet direkt me trupin tone astral ose emocional. Nepermjet kesaj chakre ne thithim energjine diellore e cila ushqen trupin tone eterik i cili nga ana e tij furnizon dhe miremban me energji trupin tone fizik. Nga ketu gjenerojne ndjesite tona emocionale, sidomos ajo e 'parandjenjes'. Pra me pak fjale personifikon Energjine, Vitalitetin ose forcen jetesore dhe Deshiren e Pushtetin. Ngjyra qe e karakterizon eshte e verdha.

4- Chakra e katert qe quhet Chakra e Zemres eshte qendra e te gjithe sistemit tone te chakrave. Ndodhet ne mes te gjoksit ne te njejtin nivel dhe ne afersi te kavitetit te zemres dhe lidh tre qendrat me te Poshteme emocionale me tre qendrat me te Siperme mendore dhe shpirterore. Pra personifikon Dashuri, Shprese dhe Dhembshurine. Ngjyra karakteristike eshte e gjelberta me nje nuance te lehte boje roze.

5- Chakra e peste, ajo e Grykes ndodhet midis gunges se qafes dhe laringut, duke filluar nga vertebra e zverkut mbrapa molles se Adamit. Pra fillon ne nga vertebra e zverkut dhe hapet per nga jashte ne mes. Po ashtu eshte e lidhur nje me chakra me te vogel sekondare e cila gjendet ne qafe dhe hapet mbrapsht por duke qene se keto dy chakra jane kaq afer njera tjetres dhe te lidhura ngushte atehere jane bashkuar ne nje. Personifikon Kreativitetin, Komunikimin dhe Sherimin. Ngjyra karakteristike eshte blu.

6- Chakra e gjashte qe quhet Syri i Trete lidhet me gjendren pituitare e cila eshte nje gjender shume e vogel pa forme me nje madhesi prej 3 milimetrash ne diameter dhe ndodhet ne ball pothuajse nje gisht si gjeresi mbi kurrizin e hundes midis vetullave. Ketu eshte qendra e perceptimit te ndergjegjes. Eshte vendndodhja e fuqive tona mendore. Ne aspektin fizik eshte qendra me e larte komanduese e sistemit qendror nervor. Personifikon Mendjemprehtesine, Intuiten dhe Ndjesite Psiqike. Ngjyra e saj eshte e purpurte.

7- Chakra e shtate qe quhet Chakra e Kurores eshte po ashtu nje Sy i Trete. Ndodhet ne gjendren pineale e cila eshte nje organ mishtor jo me i madh se gjendra pituitare. Gjendra pineale ndodhet mbrapa dhe afer trupezes pituitare, pothuajse ne qendren e sakte te kokes, ne nivel te njejte me syte. Chakra e Kurores hapet nga poshte larte, ne maje te kokes. Ka nje fakt interesant mbi kete qender. Shkenca mjekesore duhet te vendose ne menyre perfundimtare influencen fizike qe kjo gjender ka ne trupin e njeriut (mbase pengohen nga fakti qe metafizike eshte pertej menyres se tyre rracionale te te menduarit). Ndonese perbehet nga ngjyrime te shumta prizmatike, kjo chakra eshte ne menyre dominante e dhunshme. Personifikon Ndergjegjen Kozmike, Ndricimin e Mendjes dhe te Kuptuarin. Ngjyra e saj eshte e bardhe. 

Ja disa foto qe e ilustrojne me mire kete shpjegim

 

Dhe e fundit eshte kjo qe me pelqen me shume nga te gjitha pasi eshte tipike si shpjegim nepermjet ngjyrave i energjise te chakrave.

----------


## morrison

Shume fantastike, skisha degjuar ndonjehere per chakra. Tek foto e fundit ngjyrat jane ineresante dhe domethenese, me te vertet shume foto e bukur....

----------


## Darius

Po shpjegoj dicka. Arsyeja pse thashe nje sqarim aq te gjate per chakran eshte pasi nese duhet kuptuar rendesia e Syrit te Trete, eshte e domosdoshme me pare qe te kuptohet chakra dhe sa e vlefshme eshte ajo ne diturine ezoterike. Masat vetem kohet e fundit kane filluar te shfaqin interes per kete fakt por kjo sdo te thote qe nuk eshte ushtruar dhe praktikuar kjo njohuri ne te kaluaren. Njohesit me te mire te funksionimit dhe perdorimit te chakras jane budistet, hindu-te etj. Nga mjeshtrat qe e zoterojne ne menyre perfekte jane mesuesit e Kundalini Joga. Madje vete joga eshte bazuar ne perdorimin e chakras. Nese ka nje lloj njohurie nga Joga atehere mund te kuptohet mire arsyeja pse shpesh rezultatet e saj duken si nje magji e vertete. 

Po postoj dhe dy video te shkurtra mbi meditimin chakra ose Third Eye Meditation

----------


## Zombi

Per te pare gjendjen e shtate _chakrave_, ploteso pyetesorin.

*Chakra test*


Per te hapur _chakrat_ ndiq udhezimet.

*Hapja e chakrave*

----------


## Ilira2

Zombi, rrofsh! Shume interesant!

----------


## Zombi

Ilira kjo eshte per ne, nje teknike e lehte... :buzeqeshje: 
*
Sekreti i Syrit te trete-chakra e gjashte ose Ajna*

Ne fakt sot shume gra perdorin Ajna chakra meditimin duke mos qene te vetedijshme per kete teknike. Kjo vjen si rezultat i tradites se te mbajturit *bindi*. Bindi eshte nje pike dekorative shumengjyreshe e cila vendoset ne mes te ballit, e cila eshte dizajnuar per te sjellur stimulim te vazhdueshem te Ajna chakres me ane te Kshetram ( maja e gishtit). Pra mos harro qe kur te vendosesh nje bindi, jo vetem do te dukesh bukur, por gjithashtu do te te rit edhe nivelin e vetedijes dhe ndjenjave.

----------


## Zombi

*Dobite e teknikave medituese te Ajna Chakra (Syri i trete)*:

_Dobite kryesore_:

	Shton fuqine e intuites
	Jep dhe shton fuqite fizike
	Shton dhe permireson diturine
	Ofron qartesine e mendimeve, mendjehollesise dhe mencurise
	Mundeson qe te lidhesh me inner guru ose unin e brendshem per udheheqje dhe inspirim.
	Shton fuqine per te lexuar mendimet e te tjereve, detekton gjendjen energjetike delikate dhe vulgare tek te tjeret. 
	Ndihmon rrjedhen e Energjise Kundaline ne qendrat me te larta. 

_Dobite dytesore_:

	Jep mundesine per te pasur enderra lucide
	Mundeson komunikim jo-verbal
	Mundeson fokusim 
	Permireson shikimin
	Ndihmon shendetin dhe te qenurit te shendoshe.

----------

Eloh ! (11-01-2021)

----------


## Ilira2

> Ilira kjo eshte per ne, nje teknike e lehte...
> *
> Sekreti i Syrit te trete-chakra e gjashte ose Ajna*
> 
> Ne fakt sot shume gra perdorin Ajna chakra meditimin duke mos qene te vetedijshme per kete teknike. Kjo vjen si rezultat i tradites se te mbajturit *bindi*. Bindi eshte nje pike dekorative shumengjyreshe e cila vendoset ne mes te ballit, e cila eshte dizajnuar per te sjellur stimulim te vazhdueshem te Ajna chakres me ane te Kshetram ( maja e gishtit). Pra mos harro qe kur te vendosesh nje bindi, jo vetem do te dukesh bukur, por gjithashtu do te te rit edhe nivelin e vetedijes dhe ndjenjave.


 :buzeqeshje:  Kjo me te vertete eshte e teknike e lehte. Shume me e lehte se njera nga teknikat e meditimit te joges kundalini qe kerkon te mbyllesh syte dhe te perqendrosh "veshtrimin" ne drejtim te pikes mes vetullave, nja 1 cm e 1/2 permbi hunde, tek Syri III. Duket si e lehte por eshte ca e parehatshme dhe mua me perzihet. Per ata qe munden, supozohet se mbledhin energji dhe rrisin frekuencat e saj duke u vene ne kontakt me vetveten e "larte" (vere re: vetveten e larte jo ndonje qenie tjeter te larte). 

Kundalini i referohet nje force ndalese e cila paraftyrohet si lemsh ne forme spirale e cila eshte burimi i te githa energjve brenda nesh.

----------


## extreme

ja nje dokumentar interesant 





1. 


2. 


3. 


4. 


5. 


6.

----------


## Darius

Pika me e rendesishme e chakrave eshte gjendra pienale ose Pineal Gland. Shikoni dokumentarin me poshte se eshte shume pertej normales dhe te imagjinueshmes  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Zombi

Per te hapur chakren e Syrit te trete ndiq keto gjashte hapat nga (Edgar Cayce):

1.	Gjej nje vend te qete per tu ulur/shtrire dhe relaksohu.

2.	Lesho muzike te qete. Zgjidh vetem muzike jo dhe kenge, sepse nese degjon muzike te shoqeruar me kendim do te aktivizoje perdorimin e dy aneve te trurit. Ketu duhet te perdoresh vetem njeren ane te trurit, pjesen e majte qe nenkupton intelektin. Do te ju sugjeroja Enya ose Yanni.

3.	Tani je gati per te medituar. Ju preferoj te shtriheni ne shpine dhe duart te kryqezuara. Shtrihu dhe mos bej asgje, lejo qe muzika te ju dergoj atje.

4.	Frymemarja eshte esenciale per meditim. Mer fryme thelle me ane te hundes, dhe nxjere frymen me ane te gojes. Beje kete rreth 100 here derisa te ndjesh se trupi yt eshte relaksuar plotesisht. 

5.	Tani, me mendjen tuaj, shiko sikur je jashte trupit tend duke pare vetveten, dhe koncentrohu me perpikshmeri tek syri i trete i cili gjendet ne mes vetullave tua. Pastaj, kur te kesh nje pamje te qarte te saj, thuaj mendes tende qe te hap chakren, nuk eshte me rendesi se me cilet fjale i drejtohesh, vetem qellimi ka rendesi. Imagjino se si dalgadale hapet. Pastaj pamja e nje drite nga universi vin nga tavani dhe hyn direkt ne sy. 

6.	Ne kete pike Syri i trete eshte hapur dhe nuk ke nevoje te emocionohesh akoma. Ri i relaksuar pa marre parasysh se si ndjehesh. Tani eshte e rendesishme se si e perfytyron,  Per shpirtin eshte jeta, truri eshte ndertuesi, dhe ana fizike eshte rezultati. (Edgar Cayce). Perfytyro veteveten akoma me syrin e hapur. Tani numero prapsht nga 15 dhe imagjino veteveten se si ri-hyn ne trupin tend me hapjen e re te syrit. Tani leviz me trupin tend ngadale. Hapi syte. Dil jashte dhe gezoju. Syri eshte hapur!!! Qe te perforcosh hapjen vazhdo te meditosh dhe te concentrohesh. 


...wow, kam ndjere dicka te mrekullueshme, vibrime e shtytje te frikshme e njekohesisht te embla...you see the world differently and the light as well (again)!

----------


## Darius

Sidomos kete te fundit




> you see the world differently and the light as well (again)!


E gjen dhe rigjen pareshtur.  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## extreme

> Per te hapur chakren e Syrit te trete ndiq keto gjashte hapat nga (Edgar Cayce):
> 
> 1.	Gjej nje vend te qete per tu ulur/shtrire dhe relaksohu.
> 
> 2.	Lesho muzike te qete. Zgjidh vetem muzike jo dhe kenge, sepse nese degjon muzike te shoqeruar me kendim do te aktivizoje perdorimin e dy aneve te trurit. Ketu duhet te perdoresh vetem njeren ane te trurit, pjesen e majte qe nenkupton intelektin. Do te ju sugjeroja Enya ose Yanni.
> 
> 3.	Tani je gati per te medituar. Ju preferoj te shtriheni ne shpine dhe duart te kryqezuara. Shtrihu dhe mos bej asgje, lejo qe muzika te ju dergoj atje.
> 
> 4.	Frymemarja eshte esenciale per meditim. Mer fryme thelle me ane te hundes, dhe nxjere frymen me ane te gojes. Beje kete rreth 100 here derisa te ndjesh se trupi yt eshte relaksuar plotesisht. 
> ...




nese e ke perjetuar daljen nga trupi eshte ndjenja me e bukur qe mund ta kesh   :Kercim ylberi:

----------


## Darius

Mos ngaterroni syrin e trete me daljen nga trupi. Qendrojini temes ju lutem.

----------


## bayern

Me falni per injorancen mu po me duket se e kom synin e mrencem qorr se s'kon vone ra gjo deri me sot.  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Darius

Kapiten, te gjithe e kane ate lloj syri. Halli eshte si ta besh te te funksionoje. Kundalini yoga eshte nga me efikaset.

----------

